# Chieftain - rather small in the grey water department



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I was rather surprised to read in the new Autotrail brochure that the grey water storage was only 50litres whereas fresh water was over 100. Surely it would be better to have a similar amount of capacity for both. Perhaps the grey should be slightly larger as in my Adria Vision??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

they don't really think it through do they? And the tank is probably underlsung at the back end - exposed to the elements...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bacchus and Mike! 

I'm equally surprised and confused! :? Our previous MH, an AutoSleeper Pollensa had 50L fresh, 38L waste and a bit in the loo! A total waste of time! Enough for maybe two days. :roll: 

Our Adria Coral has 110L fresh, 85L waste and 18L in the loo. We can last for 4 to 5 days on water, although the loo might need emptying after 2 to 3 days. It all depends on how many times AuntieSandra makes a "nice cup of tea"! :roll: :wink: :lol: 

If only the designers were motorhomers too! Oink! :animalpig:


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Too right UncleNorm. If you look at my Adria Vision washroom you would have to conclude that either the designer never goes out in a motorhome (their loss!) or all Slovenians are under 5'3". If this compartment was about 3" longer and that stupid extra large thetford toilet was exchanged for the older, smaller, easier to clean, more comfortable, and altogether better designed version then I wouldn't be buying an Autotrail and the issue of the grey water tank would never have been raised. Seriously, I think the Vision 677 is a potentially iconic A-class motorhome spoiled by a single design flaw. This model has been discontinued in the UK and no wonder!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have posted on this very same subject in the past. Autotrail seems particularly bad. I have 84ltr fresh and just 48 ltr waste. Pathetic on a van with an 800kg payload.
OK you drink a little and use a little to flush the loo but what is supposed to happen with the rest?
Maybe converters are limited by space on van conversions but I think a minimum of 100ltr fresh and 90ltr waste is sensible on any decent size coachbuilt.


Trevor


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

trevorf said:


> I have posted on this very same subject in the past. Autotrail seems particularly bad. I have 84ltr fresh and just 48 ltr waste. Pathetic on a van with an 800kg payload.
> OK you drink a little and use a little to flush the loo but what is supposed to happen with the rest?
> Maybe converters are limited by space on van conversions but I think a minimum of 100ltr fresh and 90ltr waste is sensible on any decent size coachbuilt.Trevor


Well if Adria can fit a 110/120 litre fresh tank under our dinette seat and a (heated) 110 litre waste tank under the back of our 5.99m Compact which is 6" slimmer than your standard motorhome then I can't think why A/T or anyone else provides such small tanks.

It could be penny pinching, although larger tanks aren't that expensive and Adria aren't known as a high spec. converter, or it could be designers stuck in a rut and never actually using their product.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Exactly my point Andy. My waste tank is under-slung at the rear but there is plenty of space around it so why not fit a larger one.
Same situation with the fresh, there is wasted space around the tank under the lounge seating which a larger tank would fill.

I think your comment of designers not actually using their products is spot on.


Trevor


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree with the comments so far, luckily ours has 150 fresh and 100 grey, which is not too bad.Have you thought of spending a little and having a bigger tank fitted for your grey water if there is plenty of room.But remember this would affect your payload.which is possibly why it is that size in the first place. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I still can't believe the massive payload Adria say we have, although I'm assuming their OTR weight of 2590kg is with everything totally empty. As our particular van is on the 3500kg chassis we've got a massive 910kg payload, although the rear garage is only allowed 150kg of that.

I've just checked Adria's tech. spec. and they say both water tanks are 120 litre, so if full that's around 240kg (or 26%) of the payload in water alone. Mind, in reality you'd rarely travel with both tanks full. More lightly they'd both be around 50/50 or one nearly full and the other nearly empty, so that's only 120kg.

SDA


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I have an Autotrail Mohican and the waste only carries 30ltr,which is pathetic.The only explaination I have ever had is that it is something to do with it having a Mercedes chassis and the position of the spare wheel.Personally I think it is more to do with weight.(what size tank does the Fiat chassis carry?).
Backaxle.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Backaxle!

Our Coral is on the Fiat X2/50, with the low-line Fiat chassis. 

Adria has fitted the 110L fresh water tank under the forward-facing seat in the Euro-lounge. The 85L waste tank is under-slung but does have a 12v heater if it's needed. Mind you, if it's that cold, the waste drain would be left open, with a bucket under the end!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

This is the one bug bear I have with our Cheyenne 660. The waste tank is only 55 litres but the fresh water is normally 100 on the FIAT Heavy Chassis. We had the option, which we took, to upgrade it to a 136 litre because we wanted the extra for longer away from sites etc, but we didn't then have the option to increase the capacity of the waste water. Only Autotrail know why and they ain't saying!


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

A further thought, I believe they make their own tanks at A/T. So really they have no excuse at all. They can custom fit a tank to the spec required. If the space was sufficient for a tank of 94.57 litres - they could make it. I suppose there must be a technical/safety reason for their diminutive waste tanks.

I have written to them before with other questions and they have ignored me - I will ask them about this and report back!!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

This is one of the reasons I am going down the self build route. I will initially have 155L tanks for both fresh and grey. I also have put aside space for doubling this at a later date if necessary. I have not seen a single Euro vehicle made that has enough tankage for a week away from supplies 

Karl


----------

